# Pics of 10 and 30



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

the 30 long last winter









and now










and the 10 soon to be re scaped



















more to come of my 6 and 25......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Tanks! hanks for sharing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gorgeous tank set ups you got there. quite the photographer as well.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

What are the specs on the 10? It looks nice but doable for me.


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

its a regular 10 with an AC 30, double 13W cfls, flourite red mixed with reg gravel. plants are, pygmy chain sword, anubius nana, narrow leaf java fern, crypts, xmas moss, fissidens, dwarf pellia. crypt parva. dosing trace and excel


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow!!! Your tanks are gorgeous! Want to help me aquascape?  hehe


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

sure!! ive got a few ideas floatin around


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking scapes, and very nice photos man.


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks!! more pics soon


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

*my other tanks*

the 25 tall a week ago







[/IMG

and now soon to rescaped once i get some rocks...









and the 6 gal










some other shots


----------

